# اكبر مكتبه مجانيه لمجسمات الثري دي ماكس



## م هشام هنداوي (16 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.archive3d.net/ 

ادخل على هذا الموقع يحتوي على ملايين المجسمات وحمل مجانا .. والي حابب ممكن يضبف لنكات مساعده بحيث يستفيد الجميع ..


----------



## عمر غالي (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا موقع رائع .كنت بحاجة اليه
الف شكر اخي هشام


----------



## zoromba (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled-aly49 (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا
جاري الاطلاع


----------



## نرجس الطاقات (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## moslema_arabia (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2008)

انا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
انا بس نفسى نعمل جروب وننزل البلطكات كلها ونرفعها
بحث ننزل كل البلكوات على الموقع مرة واحدة
على اى موقع لرفع الملفات


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المكتبة الفيدة


----------



## alaanabil (19 أغسطس 2008)

موقع مفيد جدا
ومكتبة اكثر من رائعة
شكرا على الافاده


----------



## sadoboza (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور موقع جميل


----------



## کریکار المعمار (20 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا .. بارك الله فیك ...


----------



## المصمم الراقي (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الاهتمام بالموضوع والمرور


----------



## elkplawy (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن ممكن تشرحلي كيف اخزن الاثاث الي احتاجه


----------



## raghad (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م إبراهيم الترهوني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م إبراهيم الترهوني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اممم شكرا على المرور اما بالنسبه لتخزين الموجيل فبالضغط على صوره المجسم ثم كلمه download ثم اختيار مكان التحميل على الجهاز browse


----------



## اريز (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور وماقصرت


----------



## ملاك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيد جدا
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بنار اسيا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## arch_khalil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا اخي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة ولقد استفدت منها كثيراَ


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## arch_khalil (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموقع الذي استفدت منه كثيرا


----------



## معماري3 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kokitheangle (21 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks for you but I need help


----------



## te2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراجدا............................


----------



## hermione (20 مارس 2010)

الموقع اكثر من رااااااائع
شكرا ااااااااا


----------



## ة-ة (22 مارس 2010)

:67:


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

thank uuuuuuuu


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## مهران مهران (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككور والله يجازيك الخير بس اخي لما حملته وفكيت الضغط اصبح لدي فيل ماينفتح لا على الماكس ولا على الكاد ايش اسوي


----------



## adell2012 (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## m_kamel_arc (7 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مصمم مصري (16 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (20 يوليو 2012)

*very thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks for this web site............. Thanks*


----------



## يزن العرابي (21 يوليو 2012)

la;,v dh p[


----------

